# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > PC/Console >  Xem cosplay Assassin's Creed: Unity chuẩn không cần chỉnh

## vomaiduyphuong

*Assassin's Creed: Unity* đang chuẩn bị được phát hành vào tháng 11 tới trên các hệ console và PC và nhân dịp này, bộ đôi cosplayer hay chính xác hơn là cặp vợ chồng người Hà Lan Rick cùng Dominique Boer lại tiếp tục thực hiện một bộ ảnh mới sau khi khiến cộng đồng gamer trầm trồ trước màn hóa trang Connor & Aveline rất ấn tượng cách đây 2 năm. Lần này, họ sắm vai Arno Dorian & Elsa - hai nhân vật chính trong *Assassin's Creed: Unity* với những trang phục thiết kế phải nói là chi tiết từ đầu đến chân mà thoạt nhìn, dễ khiến người xem liên tưởng tới chính những nhân vật game đã bước ra ngoài đời thực.
















Nếu vẫn cảm thấy chưa đủ đã mắt, đoạn clip dưới đây sẽ cho bạn một cái nhìn rõ hơn về cặp đôi cosplayer đầy tâm huyết này.




Assassin's Creed: Unity Arno & Else Cosplay - Velvet Art.
*Assassin's Creed: Unity* sẽ được phát hành vào ngày 11/11 trên PS4, Xbox One và PC.
*>> Assassin's Creed Unity hé lộ cốt truyện qua trailer mới*

----------

